# Sublimate-able Heat Press "Vinyl" for T-Shirts



## GetPersonalGifts (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi Everyone!

I just bought an Epson WF7010 so I can start sublimating items. One thing that I really want to be able to do is to heat press, say, numbers onto a dark colored jersey, then to sublimate an image (like the team logo, etc...) onto the numbers. I understand that sublimation only works on poly-materials, and my current heat press material for t-shirts is polyurethane. The only problem is that it can't hold up to the heat and time necessary for sublimation. 

Is there any heat press material out there that anyone knows of that is sublimate-able?

I'm trying to achieve the look of pro and college football jerseys that have the really cool numbers with faint logos in them. 

Like WKU's in this link.

http://gamedayr.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/wku-new-football-uniforms-2013.png

I realize since these are custom, they probably weren't done in the manner that I'm wanting to do, but I'm just curious if it's possible.

Thanks!


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Joto, among others, sells various types of polyester fabrics with heat fusing. Much of it is fairly thick, like flock material, which may or may not be what you want. There are two products on this page you might want to look into:

https://www.jotopaper.com/store/category/heat-transfer-flex/multiprint

Neither of these products may be useful to you, because Joto only sells them in rolls (on this page at least), but it demonstrates what's available. Coastal, LRi, and others sell the sublimation flock in sheet form, and Heat Press Warehouse sells by the yard. Cut to size for your printer.

For both you will want a cutter to trim around your designs, as the background is white. Alternatively, you can use scissors, but it's a lot of work and the results look amateurish.


----------



## GetPersonalGifts (Feb 16, 2013)

GordonM said:


> Joto, among others, sells various types of polyester fabrics with heat fusing. Much of it is fairly thick, like flock material, which may or may not be what you want. There are two products on this page you might want to look into:
> 
> https://www.jotopaper.com/store/category/heat-transfer-flex/multiprint
> 
> ...


The SubPrint sounds exactly like what I was looking for, and the SubFlock looks like its worth checking out! Thank you so much for this reply! And I have a 24" cutter, so rolls would work just fine.


----------

